# Rosey Eyes



## MadnessofMakeup (Dec 11, 2014)

Tried to use more pink/rose tones. I think I like it.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  Eyes:  Urban Decay Primer Potion MAC All That Glitters BH cosmetics "Galaxy Chic" Palette (Venus on the outer corner and Aphrodite in the crease) MAC Brown Script Milani Liquid "eye" pencil in black  NYC liquid eyeliner  Rimmel Lash Accelerator  Eyebrows: NYX Auto eyebrow pencil in Charcoal ABH Dipbrow in Dark Brown  ABH Clear Eyebrow Gel  Face: Benefit Oxygen Wow Foundation  Maybelline Fit Me concealor  MAC MSF  Elf Contouring Bronzing Cream Benefit Sugerbomb Highlight   Lips: NYX Mauve Lipliner


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks great, I would have tried a fuchsia lipstick to those eyes too.


----------



## MadnessofMakeup (Dec 12, 2014)

Sexy Sadie said:


> Looks great, I would have tried a fuchsia lipstick to those eyes too.


 Great idea! I'll have to try that next time! I'm just usually very boring with my lip color choices lol


----------



## karmachameleon (Dec 13, 2014)

you look gorgeous. those eyes and that hair is to die for. well done you.


----------



## mango13 (Dec 13, 2014)

Love your look! I think Naked 3 will look amazing on you!!!!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 13, 2014)

MadnessofMakeup said:


> Great idea! I'll have to try that next time! I'm just usually very boring with my lip color choices lol


  Please show us the result if you try my suggestion.


----------



## MadnessofMakeup (Dec 13, 2014)

karmachameleon said:


> you look gorgeous. those eyes and that hair is to die for. well done you.


  Thanks hun! xx


----------



## Shannyn (Dec 21, 2014)

You are so gorgeous! Love the whole look and the lip color that you paired it with.


----------



## AmginE (Dec 22, 2014)

very pretty!


----------



## unbelesprit (Dec 22, 2014)

That's gorgeous. Perfect Marsala look. 2015 Pantone color of the year look.


----------



## Lalaboo1 (Jan 1, 2015)

These tones are lovely on you!


----------



## PixieSprinkles (Sep 18, 2015)

Very pretty! Those eyeshadows all blended nicely into each other. Great job! =)


----------



## makeupbyandrea (Sep 22, 2015)

You make me really want to recreate the eye look since two of them are MAC eyeshadows I already own! The look is very soft and romantic, I love it. Looks gorgeous on you.

  Thanks for sharing


----------



## makeupbyandrea (Sep 22, 2015)

Also, can I add I'm in love with the way those bangs look on you? almost makes me wanna cut mine haha


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

omg your eyes are so pretty! when I first looked at the photos I thought you had used mac expensive pink


----------



## Isra Yassin (Nov 13, 2015)

sooo pretty!!!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 16, 2015)

Beautiful! You have lovely eyebrows, too.


----------



## Shannon2277 (May 17, 2017)

Pretty! I love All That Glitters


----------

